# We received our Birthday Exchange stuff....



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#3366FF">
First of all, just let me say...that Brinkley and Neyland were spoiled ROTTEN by their secret person!!! Lilly, (AKA, ddarlingfam, aka Amber...ha ha) fixed them up! 
I am gonna tell you what all we got, and then I will post the video of them opening their stuff.
My skin kids enjoyed it too...like it was Christmas for them!

We got a huge box as it will show in the video...amidst the packing peanuts (which the boys thought were part of the gift..







)we found...

2 tendon twisty chewy things
2 edible nylabones
2 stuffed sqeaky toys
a bouncy type ball that my boys LOVE
two sports bandanas that clip around their collars so cute like...( i need to take a picture)
a pet cooling mat
two ceramic bowls
a ceramic treat jar (I use an old folgers can!







)
Greenie bisquits to go in the treat jar...and 
a sample pack of the set of 4 CC products (Day to Day)
a maltese window decal...(maltese are like potato chips, you can't have just one)
(Sure hope I didn't leave anything out...







)

I can't tell Amber "Thank You" enough!!! She went WAY beyond what she should have...but I love it all...ESPECIALLY the treat jar!!!









Anyway, here is our video of the boys opening their package!!!
Enjoy...I can't wait to hear what others got...









Link to Video...this one should work...
</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is soooo cute!!! I loved the way Neyland wanted to get IN the box!! You guys in West Tennessee pronounce Neyland differently from us East Tennessee-ers. We say Nay-land ... you guys say Nee-land....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Oh, that is soooo cute!!! I loved the way Neyland wanted to get IN the box!! You guys in West Tennessee pronounce Neyland differently from us East Tennessee-ers. We say Nay-land ... you guys say Nee-land....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL- I have never heard it pronounced "Nay"--that is interesting.







I bet it sounds silly for you to hear it pronounced "Nee".
I don't know if I did it in the video, but Neyland is often called "Nee-Nee"...for short.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww That was really so sweet.They look adorable..













Andrea~



They got some nice things


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Oh that video was toooo cute!!!! What sweet little babies you have!!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww! So cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That was so cute. I laughed when Neyland was growling and wanted to get in the box. He wanted everything for himself







and I loved the giggling sound of your kids in the background









Ok , so listen up , who ever is organizing the next gift exchange I want Lilly ok? you got so many cool stuff


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww how cute are THEY! amber, you sure set the bar high on this one.... LOL

buttercup hopes her mail package is just as fun!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Loved the video, Brink and Neyland actually acted like a couple skinkids at Christmas. I loved looking at Neylands fluffbutt







way to cute.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Looked like Santa at your house.

Love the video, could have sat here and watched them for an hour!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww!! how cute!! i loved when neyland got in the box and was growling to protect "HIS" presents!!








they were just so excited, they just couldn't wait to get into their stuff!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok...here is the NEW link to the video...I don't know what happened the first time. That was only a small portion of it...you didn't even get to see all the good stuff!

Sparkey: my kids in the background tickle me everytime I watch it. They had a great time!!!









New video...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

lol looks like santa dropped by! brink was SOOO focused on those biscuits from the second you pulled them out of the box. looked like he was saying , "look here, lady, i can get to 'em a whole lot faster than you messin' with the camera and takin' the box apart...LET ME AT THE BISCUITS!"
















i really think neyland thought everything was JUST FOR HIM....and that there was secret stash at the bottom of the treat jar LOLOL

very very cute! this will be WAY fun to follow









am & the "that's it. i'm threatening to pee on the mailman TOMORROW if he doesnt bring me something..." buttercup


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

That was the best video I have seen in awhile. I am so happy that brink and nee-nee enjoyed the presents. Now I can't wait to see what miss Lilly got!!!!!

Amber


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww, that video is so great. Those 2 are so adorable!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So cute and funny, little clowns!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

fantastic video! I love their reaction to gifts!

Harley sat on my knee & watched the entire thing - up real close so that he was blocking the screen & my view!! LOL


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*What a treat! I felt like it was Christmas all over again!!





































I did notice though....we all seem to talk alike....LOL!!*


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh that video made my morning!! I love watching your pups "open" their gifts. Neyland is ADORABLE!!!! And... I definitely always thought it was nay-land... I can't believe it nee-land, I'll have to get used to that!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks ya'll...I definetely think it is one of my favorite videos of them so far.








Thanks for all the "cute" compliments...they really needed a good brushing/grooming...but there was no time for that once the package arrived.







Priorities ya know?!









Sorry about all the people who thought "Nee" land, was "Nay" land...







hubby is a huge UT fan...as well as several others I know who pronounce it "Nee"...we know one other person whose dog is named Neyland as well. It might be one of those "tomAto"- "TomOto" things...I dunno.
When we go on vacation this year, I told hubby we had to take him by the field he was named after and let him sniff around or pee next to it or something...ha ha...leave his mark-claim it as his own!








I need a picture of "Neyland" at "Neyland Stadium"!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have to say that growing up in the SE corner of TN, it has always been pronounced "Nee"land. That's funny to see that there are so many others who pronounce it differently.
I lOVED the video. Frosty heard the growling and came to see what was going on. Although I don't think she could figure out where the action was on the computer screen, and then Dafney decided she was ready to play. But it definitely looks like your boys are in "hog" heaven at your house.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow -- what a way to start the exchange! My goodness -- what nice treats. This video was great ... I don't know if I'll be able to get Noelle to behave well enough to capture her reactions on video ... maybe just still photos so you can't hear the snarling as I try to 'help' her.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... that is such a cute video!!!







I love it! How did you take such a long video with a digital camera? Maybe my camera is just soo ancient that I cant take long videos...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> awww... that is such a cute video!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might need a bigger memory stick?! Maybe that would help?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, that was a cute video. I had a smile on my face the entire time I was watching it


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK first things first.



I pronouced your fluff butt Neeland















so at least I got THAT right Yahoo...



Second, I just loved watching your fluff butt get INTO the box! That is priceless. Thats the sort of thing that Chloe would do.



Your fluff butts certainly got spoilt. What a wonderful amount of presents.



Thanks for sharing the video it was great.



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, what a cute video, so many presents, just love when your one jumped up into the box


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That was such fun watching Neyland and Brinkley checking out their box of goodies, like two kids in a candy store, just so cute


















I have to say I pronounce Neyland as Niland, that's the South Aussie way for me











I did laugh at the growling too like stay away this is all mine











Thanks for sharing, it was great to watch them both and I have to say they did very well with their pressies


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Brink and Nee-Nee are soo cute! Forget grooming they looked fabulous and fluffy! I just love how they both were so excited. I hope Bella is that excited when she gets hers.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Neyland and Brinkley are so cute
i love how you got varities of different toys
and I THINK YOUR FURBABIES ARE SO ADOREABLE!!!!!
it looks like everyone is having a blast...
when does the christmas gift list start?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

ADORABLE , the boys certainly made out like BANDITS . Sarah


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

YAY!! We got our stuff today!







Many thanks to Brink and Nee-nee! 
Trinket checks out the address--oooooh mommy it came all the way from Tennessee!








Trinket peeking in-- Hey Rams! Check out all this cool stuff!!








Ramses has to check it out too! Hmmm any big dog thingies in there----ooooh I see treats!








Trinket checks out her new squeaky toy while Ramses thinks about running off with Trinket's new dress and becoming a fashionable crossdressing maltese--maybe in gay Paree!....








Trinket inspects her squeaky toy---Mommy I think I killed it!








Thanks so much for the Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul treats, dress and the very squeaky, squeaky toy (my husband says a big sarcastic THANK YOU for that lol)! We can't wait for 4th of July so we can show how patriotic we are!!

Christy and the oh so fashionable Trinket and the Closet maltese wannabe Ramses


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have to say that growing up in the SE corner of TN, it has always been pronounced "Nee"land. That's funny to see that there are so many others who pronounce it differently.[/B]


Gosh, that is interesting! I grew up in Knoxville and we always said Nay-land. I haven't lived there since I graduated from UT in 1970 so maybe the name has morphed since then or something.... 

EDIT: Well, I was curious and found an interesting article on the word. Here's a couple quotes below but a link to the whole article that explains the name and its origins, etc. How interesting. I guess I better get used to saying Nee-land!!









http://www.metropulse.com/dir_zine/dir_200...8/t_secret.html

A reader called in recently remarking with some distaste on the recent trend by broadcasters to pronounce the football arena Nee-land Stadium. He grew up near the thing, he said, back when there were families in the neighborhood, and they always called it Nay-land Stadium. 

I had to agree. I grew up calling it Nay-land Stadium, myself. Before 1980 or so, almost everyone called it that. To me, that Nay sounds better. And I say that as a guy whose last name starts with the syllable Nee, allowing few other options. 

But I read in the daily some years ago that the Neyland family pronounces it Nee-land. 

I did some research into that unusual word. There’s only one place in the world called Neyland, a small inlet town on the west coast of Wales. So maybe it’s Welsh. I learned that the Welsh pronounce it Nay-land.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> YAY!! We got our stuff today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!








Glad it got to you...
You will have to share the treats with Ramses, I don't think the dress will fit.








I hope her dress matches her bow you posted the other day!!! It felt so soft and comfy...








Hope your hubby doesn't hide the noisy chicken like mine does the LOUD sqeakers!!!








My skin kids picked out the chicken with the target on his back...they thought it was funny.








Hope you enjoy it.











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207883
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....I wondered today if you were researching it to see which one was correct...I giggled when I saw your post, b/c I HAD YOU PEGGED!!!







Love you Sher...


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The picture of Trinket looking at the dead <strike>duck</strike> chicken is sooo funny. She DOES look like she thinks it's a "gonner".


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> The picture of Trinket looking at the dead <strike>duck</strike> chicken is sooo funny. She DOES look like she thinks it's a "gonner".[/B]










I was thinking the same. She looks sad about killing her.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

...while we patiently await Youtube.com to finish doing-whatever-it-is-they-do and our video is available... we will post ours







The Buttercup had a MOST GENEROUS (MOSTEST generous, at that!) Secret Birthday Fairy! The Boy made sure the camera was still....and he could still see most of the Astros' game... I thought THAT was pretty rude, esp in Buttercup's MOMENT, you know? So I thought it'd be PERFECT to talk thru the entire video. Hahahahaha!























Pardon the random southern accent. And I never knew how often I call The Buttercup "little sister"....







Hahaha watching the video, it looks like I smack her to get her to pay attention, but I'm really (REALLY! I SWEAR!!!) getting her EAR out of her MOUTH (so unbecoming on a Buttercup!).

And after listening...please believe me when I say I FEED HER. In fact, she had JUST finished dinner. Yet she acted like she's never ever ever ever ever EVER seen a cookie before....but notice how she does a good-sit when she thinks it'll get her a cookie faster?????









Video on its way.....

ann marie and the "let's revisit the geisha girl theme..." buttercup

A Buttercup of a Birthday

Thank you Noelle and Kim, a Buttercup could not have asked for more! 

(Peanut butter cookies! A dress! Peanut Butter Cookies!!! Margaritas!!! and...and...WOOBIES!!!! i lub woobies!!!!! dey are da bestest woobies, so soft and smooth! I'm going to take one on our walk tonight!!!!!) (not in this rain, you're not, little girl!)

Noselicks and peanut butter kisses to Miss Kim and Miss Noelle (pssst...Miss Noelle...don't tell your mommy that my mommy didn't read the note right away....she knew I was awaitin' the goods!!!)!!!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much!!!!!!!!!!














everyone loves a margarita!
















a very gracious buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208355
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You crack me up... I got a chuckle from your post... Yep... You got me pegged for sure!!!





















Love you Traci!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

well buttercup you did so well with your presents. they were even so nicely wrapped. thank you for the video it is pure pleasure watching these babies open their presents.

Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> ...while we patiently await Youtube.com to finish doing-whatever-it-is-they-do and our video is available... we will post ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that was great! what a lucky little sister! cant wait to see her in her dress


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*I am a bad gift exchanger though...mine should be at its location Sat. if not it will be Monday. So sorry to blank its on its way I promise. I have been working sooo much and hadn't had time to ship it until today. I got 2 to 3 day shipping. So hopefully it will make it for Saturday. Sorry I feel like a jerk.







But I'm being hopeful that it will be there for Saturday...the post guy man thingy at the desk there said it should be. Again sorry for being a bad gift exchanger. But I'm sure little blank will love his/her presents! *


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

BIG BIG apologies to my recipient. The 'item' being made .... well lets just say that the person who is making it here in Australia has let me down BIG time.




















I keep ringing her and she keeps telling me 'Im doing it, Im doing it....." this is a typical Australian attitude:: . 'She's right' 



So please I hope to get it out into the mail as soon as possible.



Im just so mad





















I told this person that it had to be in the States by the 24th June and she told me 'not a problem'....



Now it's a problem



























Im so sorry......





















so please dont think you have been left out. It's coming. Honestley.







Dede and Chloe - who is very very very pissed off from down under


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ann Marie... I love the video! I love your narration! hehe









I love seeing all the gifts!!! I'm sorry I couldnt be involved with this exchange... I will be involved with the XMAS gift exchange!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such a cute video and so many fun items!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I totally loved The Buttercup's video. She is adorable!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Buttercup you were thoroughly spoilt! What a lucky sister you were.



But what about the dress? We never got to see you in your dress sister.



And why is it when we have a camera or video going, our fluff butts ALWAYS stick their butts in your face??!!!



Anyway loved the narration Anne Marie. Well done.







Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda received her birthday gifts a few days ago. I would have loved to have done a video, but don't know how







So I took loads of pictures and sent them to ? Thank you so much for the beautiful girly shirt, reminds me of a corsat







love it. Matilda likes it to.
[attachment=8102:attachment] [attachment=8103:attachment]  [attachment=8104:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Did anyone else get their Bday gifts today?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Matilda is so cute!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad u like and the bow looks great too on her


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Matilda is sooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I loved Mitilda's pictures!!! She looks beautiful...very cute summery bow and dress.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

We still haven't gotten Lillys package, i guess we will be getting it a little late but thats ok it is too much fun seeing everyone elses pictures and videos. Keep em coming!!!!

Amber


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Matilda is so cute!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I hope my recipient got their gift....sent it out priority a while back...I'll be sick if it's lost in the mail somewhere...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the Buttercup has to be the honorary Chair-poochie of this board! We just love her...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

We won't be home later, just wanted to let everyone know Baxter opened his Birthday presents and had such a good time playing with the bag and paper. lol







Thank you Matilda you and your mommy did a fantastic job!!







I took pics with film and it will take a few days to get pics posted (sorry but my digital camera is broke) All of Baxters clothes fit perfect and were adorable. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You! He received a plaid outfit, incredibles shirt, baby blue sport shirt and fleece jacket all of which are adorable. Bigs hugs to Paula and Matilda for making this such a fun day!










Hope Baxters present arrived to his friend!!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

We just got home and guess what was waiting for us????? Lilly got her present. yeah!!!! Thank you Ruby Jean Lilly needed a girly bed!!!! I am running really late for some plans I made tonight so I will be back on later to post pictures. I just wanted to say we got present in just the nick of time.

Thank you Sharon and Ruby Jean
Lilly and Amber


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> We won't be home later, just wanted to let everyone know Baxter opened his Birthday presents and had such a good time playing with the bag and paper. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Dana I am so glad you liked the clothes, I was abit worried, hoping they would fit Baxter. You know it is really hard to find boy clothes. Can't wait to see pictures. Baxter Matilda thinks you are handsome and wishes she could have a play date with you.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are my birthday exchange gifts - all the toys ,hat and scarf were truly appreciated . The big fluffy toy was intended for Princess Charlotte - but Teddy is a toy hog !!! Sarah


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

This is so nice to see all the lovely presents that our fluff butts received.



My recipient - ITS ON ITS WAY!!! - it arrived later friday afternoon and I raced home, wrapped it up and posted it. It should get to you - hopefully - end of next week, beginning of the following.



Now I see what other people are sending and doing, next time I will 'know what to do' - 



You guys obviously have more 'faith' in your postal service than we do !! - sending breakable items through the post!! Id be too scared to take the chance. Plus postage here in Australia - whether internal or external - is horrible to say the least.



Anyway, please be patient - it's coming! (yeah right, so is Christmas!!) LOL



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I think the Buttercup has to be the honorary Chair-poochie of this board! We just love her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that "Honorary Chair HOG"? yes, that's her.









pics of her dress on the way soon, i'm not sure what i did to the boy's computer when copying them from the camera to the 'puter, but even tho i can "see" the pic is in the picture file, it doesnt show up in the menu when i go to upload it.














this is why i'm a mac person.

sorry we havent been around on this thread for a day or two, things have been less than fabulous around here lately...crazy....i keep checking in on everyone....hopefully our gift arrives to the recipient SOOOOOON!!!!!!

ann marie and the "i do lub you mommy, but i ain't NEBBER lubbed p'nut butter cookies like DEEES before! tank you miss noelle!!!" buttercup, who scratches and scratches at the cabinet door that these cookies hide behind....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> ann marie and the "let's revisit the geisha girl theme..." buttercup
> 
> 
> Noselicks and peanut butter kisses to Miss Kim and Miss Noelle (pssst...Miss Noelle...don't tell your mommy that my mommy didn't read the note right away....she knew I was awaitin' the goods!!!)!!!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



OMG! I LOVED your video!!! We don't get to see the Buttercup enough!








You MUST post more of her...she is a doll!!! That tail wagging the whole time, and she had such great lady-like manners.















I about LOST it when you said her Pooh blanket could not go near "Poo" corner or whatever.








She got lots of fun stuff....











> [attachment=8104:attachment][/B]



SHE is a cutie!!!







Loved the dress!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is so much fun to see all of our little ones getting all the fun presents. And now, Noelle gets to share hers with you all. Thank you, Susan and Princess Bella for all of the wonderful gifts ... someone really knows what we like! Just about everything was pink - our favorite color. She got two pink bones, a zebra tug-of-war toy, a pink slipper of her very own (now, leave mine alone!) and a GREAT Woobie!!! In addition to all of these toys, we got a huge variety of treats.

I've tried to do my first video - what a nightmare! Excuse the poor attempt -- both with the camera and putting it together on YouTube. I should have just taken photos, but I wanted you all to see how excited Noelle was with the box. 

Thanks, again, for everything -- I can't wait for the Christmas exchange!

P.S. The strange noises in the video are the lens cap whacking the the camera and our parrot, Notobi, screeching as we ran by his cage.

Noelle's Birthday Video


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hahahah i loved noelle's video!! esp the end where she looks SO exasperated that everywhere she turns to have her private time with the cookie-----there you are with the camera LOLOL

she got a great package from the mailman, esp the woobie!!!!!

ann marie and the "noelle, can you even BELIEVE that The Boy tried to take my Pooh woobie?!?!?!?!?!? he loves the satin edge and TOOK IT OFF OF MY PAWS last nite in bed!!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> This is so much fun to see all of our little ones getting all the fun presents. And now, Noelle gets to share hers with you all. Thank you, Susan and Princess Bella for all of the wonderful gifts ... someone really knows what we like! Just about everything was pink - our favorite color. She got two pink bones, a zebra tug-of-war toy, a pink slipper of her very own (now, leave mine alone!) and a GREAT Woobie!!! In addition to all of these toys, we got a huge variety of treats.
> 
> I've tried to do my first video - what a nightmare! Excuse the poor attempt -- both with the camera and putting it together on YouTube. I should have just taken photos, but I wanted you all to see how excited Noelle was with the box.
> 
> ...



That was cute and your home is gorgeous!
I loved when she kept trying to get away from you with her bone...you could tell her wheels were turning!!! I thought she was gonna try to duck out of sight under that chair flap!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just want to send out an apology to my recipient ...your baby's gift is on its way I promise. Matrix got his wonderful presents last week (sorry it took so long to post but it's been crazy over on my end) and he loves it. THANKS SOO MUCH!!!! I'll be back later or tomorrow to post pictures...can't do a video b/c I really don't know how to w/my digi cam...and I know it definitely doesn't have any sound but at least you can see him.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

[/QUOTE]







Dana I am so glad you liked the clothes, I was abit worried, hoping they would fit Baxter. You know it is really hard to find boy clothes. Can't wait to see pictures. Baxter Matilda thinks you are handsome and wishes she could have a play date with you.








[/QUOTE]


Miss Matilda, Baxter loves playdates and pretty girls!! In his eyes the more girlsfriends the better he likes it. lol 

Baxter says "Mommy can Matilda come play?" huh huh


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Cute videos of all the fluffs. 

Noelle we have a bone like your new zebra one. We had an orange one that I said bring me your chettah bone one day cause it has cheetah print on it and my five year old thought i said your cheeto so we started calling it the cheeto. But it died a slow death. Now she has a blue zebra one but we still call it the cheeto lol. we need a new name for it. But it is her all time fav toy.

We got our package and we got an adorable checked ruffled tank top that is soooo cute and matching hair bows. Noel has worn her cute shirt all day to and prissed around here like she is the princess. Thanks Karen and Peachie we just love it.

To Fenway I am sending yours out tomorrow I am sooo sorry for the delay. That darn vacation just got in my way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is so much fun to see all of our little ones getting all the fun presents. And now, Noelle gets to share hers with you all. Thank you, Susan and Princess Bella for all of the wonderful gifts ... someone really knows what we like! Just about everything was pink - our favorite color. She got two pink bones, a zebra tug-of-war toy, a pink slipper of her very own (now, leave mine alone!) and a GREAT Woobie!!! In addition to all of these toys, we got a huge variety of treats.
> 
> I've tried to do my first video - what a nightmare! Excuse the poor attempt -- both with the camera and putting it together on YouTube. I should have just taken photos, but I wanted you all to see how excited Noelle was with the box.
> 
> ...


You did a great job with the video.







That was just darling. I loved how she was trying to hide with the bone. She is so cute!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

enjoy!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok the video/slideshow finally works


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That was funny with the music. looks like they got lots of goodies







Sparkey is drooling now. 

did Pixel leave anything for Parker?







she looked really busy there


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is sooo much fun. I loved Noelles video, cracked me up, she spent sometime trying to get the paper







isn't that just like kids? I loved her slipper, way to cute. She is adorable.
Parker is such a handsome little guy, Buttercup has great taste in fluffbutts and cookies. I laughed when I saw the ferrari, is that not the perfect gift. Little Pixel was all dolled up, Matilda and Pixel can dresss alike and be twins, that little Pixel is a dollbaby.














Pixel sure liked her cookies. Yummy.
Now to some serious stuff... Baxter Matilda wuvs you, she thinks yo is soooo handsome and you is the man.







She wishes she could live closer so she could have a play date.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ah - Pixel scored! And with The Buttercup, no less!

Terrific photos, as always. There's more than 1 reason we all wished we lived closer to Dr. Jaimie -- we could bring our fluffbutts to her for care AND she could photograph them too.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie is still waiting for her b-day gift but she is a patient little girl, its ok. I'm sure one of our sm friends sent her a present


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Everyone's videos and pictures are great! Looks like everyone had a great time. I can't wait for the Christmas exchange.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie received her b-day presents today







Caroyle and Matrix how generous you are







The tank is soo cute and colorful. We just love the dress, how beautiful and the matching necklace is. Peechie and I thank you sooo much







I'll try and take pictures this weekend and post them









Peechies mom - Karen


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Peechie received her b-day presents today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! I was so worried that it might have gotten lost in the mail! I can't wait to see her in it (especially th necklace)...it really made me wish that I had a girl...I love Matrix but they're aren't as many cute items.


Carcyle & Matrix

P.S. I am going to post pictures of Matrix over the weekend too. He got a hair cut on Monday and is quite bare so I was a little embarrassed to show his in his new outfits...but I'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Toby got spoiled from down under, love the gifts


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow Toby is so special, he got all personalized stuff. I love the hat


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

wow! Toby is now a true International Man of Mystery, isn't he?!?!?! haha 
i'm betting his harness is going to be QUITE the conversation piece on his walks









what's next for Toby? is he going to be the new James Bond?!?!? i'm betting he has a bunch of his very own "bond girls" on this board
















ann marie and the "he's no parker p.i., but he's sure stylin' like the real James Bond!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Toby got his birthday gifts today! WOO HOO!
> 
> Thank you to Dede and Little Miss Chloe for all the gifts--they are wonderful!
> 
> ...


 



hey wally, de green toy woz for u pal. u go git it off Tobykins. Im gwad u wik ur bandana. u wook kool in it.



An Toby, Im gwad dat u wik ur harness and ur name tag. It is in de shape of a bone lol lol..



Mommy seb sorry dat it took so wong to git to u. But der wady dat made der harness - she woz berry berry slow













wots of nose wicks and tail wags to u and wally





Miss Chloe


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley got his Birthday gifts today!!!














A big thank you to Sarah (aka dogloverx3)!! We love them all!!

He got a little gorilla/tyre toy - which I haven't been allowed to actually have a look at yet, and a smashing bommer jacket & a brilliant bath robe!!

I tried to get some pictures, but it was a bit difficult when he was too excited to cooperate!

Let me do it mummy, you're too slow!










No mum, it's mine, you can't have a look at it!!









Ok, you can take a picture, but make it quick, I'm too cool to be hanging around here 









Alright, alright, I'll sit still, but only for 1 second!









Only because this is so darn comfortable, & I look so darn good, you can take another one if you must ..









Thank you once again Sarah, you have been VERY generous!!

one more sorry - lol


Just one more .... you can have the profile, but I'm not going to look at that flash thingy again!









Fanks Sarah!! You spoiltedded me!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

CORRECTION - sorry!

I've just been granted persmission to actually look at the toy & it's not a gorilla at all!! LOL my bad!!







It's a doggie!!

Thanks again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Toby got his birthday gifts today! WOO HOO!
> 
> Thank you to Dede and Little Miss Chloe for all the gifts--they are wonderful!
> 
> I didn't take video because my camera only does 20 seconds or so, so it wasn't even worth it.[/B]


WOW!!! What fabulous gifts!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> CORRECTION - sorry!
> 
> I've just been granted persmission to actually look at the toy & it's not a gorilla at all!! LOL my bad!!
> 
> ...


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie's birthday is August 15th, and he received an awesome package from Auntie Dede and Miss Chloe, as did I! (Mine was August 6). A public thank you to this generous, beautiful lady for her kindness. Gifts aside, this forum would just not be the same without Chloe and Dede. Sammie and I are still fighting over the bandana, and when I put his little lamb and rabbit that Chloe sent him in the toy basket, I was greeted with a strong g-r-r-r-r- and a yip. He promptly removed them from the basket one at a time and returned them to the place of honor on the cedar chest at the foot of my (his) bed. Guess they smell like Chloe to him.

Thanks again. You made his, and my own, day.

Samsonsmom

Kwoie wuvs me. Sammie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

What's the birthday exchange?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> What's the birthday exchange?[/B]


I also want to know!!!

BTW.... mac loved the video... he was watching it... and kept going behind my laptop screen... I think he was llooking for you dogs to be there somewhere. It was so cute!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a thread explaining it....









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11930


----------

